# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  مدى جواز إبداء الطلبات العارضة امام هيئة المفوضين

## اشرف سعد الدين

* مدى جواز إبداء الطلبات العارضة أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة* 

  لوحظ في الواقع العملي الخاص بالدعاوى الإدارية بمجلس الدولة قيام بعض المدعين فيها بإبداء طلبات عارضة معدلة لطلباتهم الأصلية أو إضافية لها أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة ،  بالمخالفة لما هو مقرر في قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا، و نظراُ لخطورة و اهمية هذا الأمر على حقوق المدعين في سير الدعوى سيرتها الصحيحة المؤدية لقبولها ،  فقد رأيت التقدم و المشاركة بهذا البحث المتواضع و الموجز في تلك المسألة ،  بموقعكم المتميز ، راجيا من المولى عز و جل أن ينال قبولكم و رضاء اعضاء الموقع،  و ذلك على النحو التالي:

*تنص المادة الثالثة من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم  47 لسنة1972 على ان :*
  ( تطبق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، و تطبق احكام قانون المرافعات فيما لم يرد فيه نص، و ذلك إلى أن يصدرقانون الإجراءات لبخاص بالقسم القضائي).
  و مؤدى هذا النص ،  أن قانون مجلس الدولة قد تضمن بعض الإجراءات " المرافعات الإدارية"، و من ثم وجب اتباعها و العمل بمقتضاها،  و في حالة غياب النص المنظم لمسالة ما تطبق القواعد الواردة بقانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية على الإجراءات امام القضاء الإداري إلى أن يصدر قانون المرافعات الإدارية ، الذي لم يصدر بعد، و بذلك يعد قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية الشريعة العامة في الإجراءات أمام مجلس الدولة .

*و تطبيق قانون المرافعات على الإجراءات امام القضاء الإداري رهين بتوافر شرطين:*
*الأول* :  غياب النص الخاص في قانون مجلس الدولة بشان المسألة المعروضة.
*الثاني*:  أن يكون تطبيق قاعدة قانون المرافعات لا يتعارض مع طبيعة المنازعة الإدارية التي تحكم روابط قانونية تخضع للقانون العام.

*و قد قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في ذلك الشان بأن* :
  ( تطبيق احكام قانون المرافعات طبقاُ للمادة الثالثة من قانون مجلس الدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 فيما لم يرد فيه نص في هذا القانون الأخير و بما لا يتعارض مع طبيعة المنازعات الإدارية التي يختص بها مجلس الدولة يمكن المجلس من الأخذ بأصول المرافعات و تطبيقاتها التي لا تتعارض مع طبيعة المنازعة الإدارية........).
  الطعن رقم 6744 لسنة 42 ق – جلسة 11/11/ 2001 – وارد بمجلة المحاماة الصادرة عن النقابة العامة للمحامين – العدد الثالث سنة 2003 ص 288 .  
  و من الأمثلة التي أخذ فيها القضاء الإداري بقواعد المرافعات المدنية و التجارية القواعد الخاصة بإبداء الطلبات العارضة أمام المحكمةالتي نصت المادة " 123 " من قانون المرافعات على جواز إبدائها ، حيث نصت على أن :
  ( تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعي أو من المدعى عليه إلى المحكمة بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة أو بطلب يقدم شفاهة في الجلسة في حضور الخصم و يثبت في محضرها ،  و لا تقبل الطلبات العارضة بعد إقفال باب المرافعة).

  و قد ابانت المادة "124" من ذات القانون عن الطلبات التي يجوز للمدعي تقديمها، حيث نصت على ان :
  ( للمدعي أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة :
  1-ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي أو تعديل مو ضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرات أو تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى . 
  2- ما يكون مكملا للطلب الأصلي أو مترتبا عليه أو متصلا به اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة.
  3- ما يتضمن إضافة أو تغييراُفي سبب الدعوى مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله.
  4- طلب الأمر بإجراء تحفظي أو وقتي .
  5- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالطلب الأصلي ).

   كما أوضحت المادة "125" من ذات القانون الطلبات التي يجوز للمدعى عليه تقديمها ، حيث نصت على ان :
  ( للمدعى عليه أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة :
  1- طلب المقاصة القضائية و طلب الحكم له بالتعويضات عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى الأصلية أو من إجراء فيها.
  2- أى طلب يترتب على إجابته الا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها أو بعضها أو أن يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه .
  3- أى طلب يكون متصلا بالدعوى الأصلية اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة .
  4- ما تأذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالدعوى الأصلية).

  و إذا كان إبداء الطلبات العارضة أمر جائز العمل به أمام القضاء الإداري ، إلا أن الأمر يدق بالنظر لكون الدعوى الإدارية تعرض بدائة على هيئة المفوضين ، تحضيرا لها و إعدادا لرأي قانوني محايد في موضوع الدعوى، ثم تعرض الدعوى و تنظر أمام المخكمة المختصة لتصدر حكما قضائيا حاسما للنزاع ، فهل يجوز إبداء الطلبات العارضة أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة أم يلزم إبدائها أمام المحكمة ؟





  البين من نص المادة ( 27) من قانون مجلس الدولة المشار إليه سلفا أن المشرع قد اوكل إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة مهمة تحضيرالدعوى و تهيئتها للمرافعة ، فقد نصت المادة المذكورة على أن :

  ( تتولى هيئة مفوضي الدولة تحضير الدعوى و تهييئتها للمرافعة ، و لمفوضي الدولة في سبيل تهيئة الدعوى الإتصال بالجهات الحكومية ذات الشأن للحصول على ما يكون لازما من بيانات و أوراق و أن تأمر باستدعاء ذوي الشأن لسؤالهم عن الوقائع التي يرى لزوم تحقيقها أو بدخول شخص ثالث في الدعوى أو بتكليف ذوي الشأن بتقديم مذكرات أو مستندات تكميلية و غير ذلك من أوراق التحقيق في الأجل الذي يحدده لذلك).

  و بالتالي لم يسبغ المشرع على هيئة مفوضي الدولة – وفقا لتلك المادة – أي ولاية أو سلطة للفصل في أي مسألة من مسائل النزاع في الدعوى ، و إنما حصر دورها في مجرد تحضير الدعوى و تهيئتها للمرافعة في حدود الموضوع و الطلبات التي رفعت بها الدعوى، أما إبداء الطلبات العارضة فهوأمر يستوجب إبداؤه أمام سلطة تملك الفصل فيها، ألا و هي المحكمة المختصة لأنها التي رفعت الدعوى إليها ابتداء ، فلا يكون تعديل الطلبات فيها إلا أمامها أيضا ، و لا يجوز إبداءها أمام هيئة المفوضين .

*يؤيد ذلك النظر أمران* ،  *الأول* : نص المادة 23 من قانون المرافعات المشار إليه سلفا، التي تمثل الأصل في إبداء الطلبات العارضة ، حيث نصت على تقديم تلك الطلبات الى المحكمة بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، و المقصود بالمحكمة هنا هي المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى فصلا فيها، و هيئة مفوضي الدولة – يقينا – ليست محكمة و لا تملك سلطة الفصل في الدعوى، فلا تبدى الطلبات المذكورة أمامها .

*الأمر الثاني**:* نص المادة 29 من قانون مجلس الدولة التي تنص على أن      ( تقوم هيئة مفوضي الدولة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ إيداع التقرير المشار إليه في المادة 27 بعرض ملف الأوراق على رئيس المحكمة لتعيين تاريخ الجلسة التي تنظر فيها الدعوى)، و في هذا النص إشارة أكيدة إلى أن نظر الدعوى لايبدأ قانونا إلا بعرضها على المحكمة المختصة ذاتها و ليس قبل ذلك، و بالتالي فعرض الدعوى على هيئة المفوضين لا يعد نظرا لها، و لا يجوز تبعا لذلك إبداء تلك الطلبات أمامها، لإن تلك الطلبات إنما تبدى أمام الجهة التي تنظر الدعوى وفقا لما تقدم.

  هذا ، و *قد استقرت و تواترت أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا- قديمها و حديثها – على صحة ذلك النظر، فقد قضت بأن :*
  ( الطلبات العارضة المتعلقة بطعون الإلغاء لا يجوز إبداؤها إلا بعريضة تودع سكرتارية المحكمة أو تقدم أمام هيئة المحكمة مكتملة، إبداء هذه الطلبات أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة غير جائز، أساس ذلك أن هيئة مفوضي الدولة لا تقوم مقام المحكمة في اختصاصها و ممارسة ولايتها ولا يعتبر مفوض الدولة بالنسبة إليها قاضي التحضير، و ولاية قاضي التحضير يقوم بها القاضي الإداري، إذ أن طبيعة الدعوى الإدارية تقتضيه أن يقوم بدور إيجابي في تيسير الدعوى و توجيهها و لا يترك  أمرها للخصوم).
  " يراجع مشكوراُ: الطعن رقم 799 لسنة 7ق- جلسة 27/2/1965 ،  الطعون أرقام: 372،  1291،  1480 لسنة 10ق جلسة 26/6/1966 ،  الطعنان رقما: 1444،  1619 لسنة 26ق – جلسة 23/2/1983 ،  واردة بمؤلف المستشار/ محمد ماهر أبو العينين – اختصاص مجلس الدولة – ص 454"  

*و قضت كذلك بأن*: 
  ( من حيث إن هيئة مفوضي الدولة تعتبر أمينة على المنازعة الإدارية و عاملا أساسيا في تحضيرها و تهيئتها للمرافعة و في إبداء الرأي القانوني المحايد فيها، ثم تعرض الدعوى أو الطعن بعد إيداع الهيئة تقريرها على رئيس المحكمة لتعيين تاريخ الجلسة التي تنظر فيها الدعوى أو الطعن، و تسلسل الإجراءات على هذا النحو وفقا لقانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 يتفرع عنه أن الدعوى لا يتصل علم المجكمة بنظرها إلا بعد أن تقوم هيئة مفوضي الدولة  بتحضيرها و تهيئتها للمرافعة و تقديم تقرير بالرأي القانوني فيها، ما لم تتضمن شق عاجل يلزم الفصل فيه قبل إجراء تحضيرها و إعداد تقرير بالرأي القانوني فيها ، و يترتب على ذلك أن اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى و بما يبديه أطرافها من طلبات أ صلية و طلبات معدلة بالإضافة أو الحذف لا يكون إلا بعد عرض الدعوى على المحكمة و تحديد جلسة لنظرها ، و بالتالي لا تنطبق الأحكام التي تضمها المادة 123 من قانون المرافعات بشأن الطلبات العارضة أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، و إنما تكون أمام المحكمة ، و ما يقدم أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة من طلبات لا يقطع ميعادا مقررا بنص قانوني يلزم اتخاذه أمام المحكمة، و هذا بخلاف طلبات الإعفاء من الرسوم القضائية ، لأن هيئة مفوضي الدولة هي المختصة بهذا الإجراء بنص قانوني لا مجال للقياس عليه أو على حضور مفوض الدولة جلسات المحكمة و مشاركته في تشكيلها، لأن هذا الإجراء لازم لصحة الحكم و لا ينعكس على الحكم ذاته أو المداولات التي تمت بشأنه أو التوقيع على مسودته ، إذ أن لكل إجراء مجال إنطباق و نطاق إعمال).





  يراجع مشكورا : الطعن رقم 4815 لسنة 47ق – جلسة 21/2/2009 – وارد بمجلة هيئية قضايا الدولة – العدد الثالث – سنة 2009 – ص 167 و ما بعدها.

  و بناء على ما تقدم لا يجوز إبداء الطلبات العارضة أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، ولا يجوز لها قبولها و إبداء الرأي فيها في حال إبدائها من الخصوم أمامها ، و لا يجوز للمحكمة الإعتداد بتلك الطلبات في حال إبدائها أمام هيئة مفوضي الدولة ، و إنما علها ألا تعول عليها و أن تلتفت عنها ، لكون مبديها قد سلك بها مسلكا غير المسلك و الطريق الذي رسمه القانون و أكدته المحكمة الإدارية العليا في أ حكامها.

                                  و تفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول فائق الأحترام

*المرسل* / أشرف سعد الدين عبده – المحامي بالإسكندرية – تليفون 0126128907

----------

